# Aristo Track screws



## lynamj (Jan 13, 2008)

My name is Jim and I am also brand new to the hobby.
I have an MRC Power G transformer but it doesn't have AC output.  What transformer is best to run the 1.8 amp AC remote control switches and accessories?  Thank you for any help !
Jim


----------



## lynamj (Jan 13, 2008)

What is the size description for Aristo craft track screws and where can I buy them the cheapest?


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

the rail joining screws? or tie screws? i would think any online dealer can get them or has them. they are tiny


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are so inexpensive, I would pick an online retailer you can do more business with. You can also order them directly from Aristo. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as your AC accessories, I'd look for an old "Malibu" low voltage lighting transformer, or maybe an old doorbell transformer. Actually, I ran mine from DC and used DPDT switches to throw the turnouts.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Track screws are advertised in the Aristo section of www.artknapptrains.com (BC) , package of 50, plus a driver. They are 2mm. Ridge Road Station (NY) has them as well, I believe. Call them if you don't turn them up on their website.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, look on the underside of your track for some red wax. That's where Aristo hides the track screws for each section of track.


----------



## lynamj (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for your help with the screws. I'll try the web sites. 
Which brand G scale transformer would you recommend that will provide both track power and the 1.8 amp AC for switch motor power? 
JIm


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim: 

Try asking your power supply question under a new heading in the DC power forum below. You'll be more likely to get an informed and complete answer there. 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find that both Aristo and USA trains use the same small screws and have kits for replacements. 

For the transformer, you do not need 1.8 amps of A/C power. LGB does market a 1/2 amp around 16 volt transformer for their EPL units. 

I found 12 volts to be wimpy on my EPL units, but this may be OK with the Aristo units.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find that both Aristo and USA trains use the same small screws and have kits for replacements. 

For the transformer, you do not need 1.8 amps of A/C power. LGB does market a 1/2 amp around 16 volt transformer for their EPL units. 

I found 12 volts to be wimpy on my EPL units, but this may be OK with the Aristo units.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

for screws Micro Fasteners www.microfasteners.com on 1-800-892-6917. They have a deeper socket head and are easier to insert. The xfmr-I got mine at Radio Shack. 24 v, Center tap gives more than 12 off either leg with small load works US switches without problem and can add a bridge for LGB DC 
Bob


----------

